# Is this Sponge good for a Rinseless



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm used to use clothes for rinseless, but i want to try a sponge.

Is this one Okay?

https://www.google.be/search?q=turtle+wax+sponge&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjkubjAmMjjAhXNDewKHeqhBvsQ_AUIESgB&biw=1280&bih=873&dpr=0.9#imgrc=R3R_QxHrppGOTM:&spf=1563786996796

Turtle Wax Jumbo Sponge, if the link doesn't work....

Thanks !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

hi, looks like your regular sponge, ideally more like a grouting sponge is a better choice

https://www.screwfix.com/p/vitrex-grouting-sponge-190-x-130mm/1127f


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I used these after B&Q discontinued theirs:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/grout-sponge-pack-of-4/31574

Work well.


----------

